# Port Labor Dispute



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beef exporting slowed by West Coast port dispute.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/west-coast-disputes-impact-on-cattle-industry-NAA-clinton-griffiths/


----------

